# snowboard.com transplant here



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

What up everyone? Well that site is kaput me thinks?

I heard that a bunch of members had migrated over here so I thought I would give it a go.

My name is matt and I was born and raised in arizona. Still live in az and I reside in prescott valley. I do a ton of out of state trips every year and the places I go are mammoth, snowbird/brighton, brian head, crystal, alpental, and stevens. I also hit sunrise and snowbowl when i can't find other people to head out of state.

Im a freerider but hit the park on occasion
my setups?
jamie lynn 157w with burton cartels
burton fish 160 with burton cartels
my boots are burton serows


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, good to see you here. 

Lot's of refugees will be found here.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hey matt, i happened to wander over here from sb.com also. Its a shame it went so downhill, but I guess theres always something else you can find to waste time on. Unlike you americans, I come from Toronto to the north of the US of A


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome and make yourself at home. lots of sb.com refugees around here. you will find that this place is a hell of a lot more stable than TOS ('the other site' as its known on this forum)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

this place is what TOS wishes it could be!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

what happened too that site, anyways? it looks healthy to me- i was thinking about going over there to post =/


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hey, good to see you here.
> 
> Lot's of refugees will be found here.


i believe the term is _survivors_


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Matt, Tucson kid here. Bought a season pass up to Sunrise, maybe see you there sometime?


----------

